

RockMelt: Web browser pioneer backs new way to surf Net - kingsidharth
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40062785/ns/technology_and_science-tech_and_gadgets/

======
jbail
My first impression is that it doesn't seem _that_ new or different. It looks
like Google Chrome with social dingleberries on the sides.

~~~
kingsidharth
And it is kinda distractive too! I can't handle that many notifications
popping up every second I am trying to focus. It's good if you are a social
media junkie though.

~~~
jbail
I'm also hoping it doesn't become yet another browser with quirks and
idiosyncrasies that devours web developer time.

That said, I doubt it catches on inside corporations because corporations
wouldn't want to encourage their employees to waste time updating their
Facebook and Twitter accounts.

------
roadnottaken
Gruber said it best:

<http://daringfireball.net/linked/2010/11/07/rockmelt>

------
DjDarkman
It's basically Chromium with a double sidebar extension system, I wouldn't
call it a whole new browser. Most of the video shows how cool web apps are...
The chat system is nice though, with dragging and dropping.

------
muhfuhkuh
Isn't this like that Flock "social browser" that popped up a few years ago?
That didn't really catch on. Perhaps ahead of it's time?

~~~
andrew_wc_brown
Looks like another Flock to me.

There are a bunch of social collaborators/aggregators coming out and this is
one of the few I've seen that is a desktop app.

I think the only advantage is taking being able to cache data locally.

